# Conflict between ImageMagick6 and ImageMagick7: how to properly upgrade?



## piggy (Jan 23, 2019)

Like in the subject.

Pretty much all the ports I do use (example: Plasma5 dependencies), link against ImageMagick6.

Some other software ask for the new ImageMagick7.

Usually FreeBSD port system automagically resolve this kind of problems: not in this situation.

So there is a problem becouse the two programs install files in the same folder, so they can't be installed both.

What can I do to resolve this issue and maybe have the Plasma5/Kde5 graphic collection to link against the new and not the old version like it do in a completely updated build in my case?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 23, 2019)

piggy said:


> So there is a problem becouse the two programs install files in the same folder, so they can't be installed both.
> 
> What can I do to resolve this issue and maybe have the Plasma5/Kde5 graphic collection to link against the new and not the old version like it do in a completely updated build in my case?



Error message, please. How do we know which fle is problematic if you don't give us details?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2019)

piggy said:


> Usually FreeBSD port system automagically resolve this kind of problems: not in this situation.


It can't resolve this because it doesn't know how. 

Look at the output from `pkg info -r ImageMagick6`. Then look at each of those to see if they can be built with ImageMagick7 instead, but not everything will be able to.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 23, 2019)

*FreshPorts*

CONFLICTS_INSTALL for ImageMagick7 (the same for ImageMagick6).
ImageMagick
ImageMagick-nox11
ImageMagick6
ImageMagick6-nox11
"ImageMagick7-nox11-*
CONFLICTS+=display-[0-9]*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes, we know. One version of ImageMagick conflicts with another version. That's not the real problem. The problem is that there are different applications having conflicting dependencies. One application wants 6, the other 7. Not all applications that use 6 can deal with 7 or vice versa. The CONFLICTS_INSTALL simply prevents you from making a royal mess of things.


----------



## piggy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ok, then I can’t find documentation on how to apply CONFLICTS_INSTALL...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2019)

You don't. It's a setting that simply prevents you from installing both versions at the same time. You can't install _both_ versions because they install files in the same place and would overwrite each other.


----------



## Jonathan M Davis (Feb 13, 2019)

I had this same problem, and after running `pkg info -r ImageMagick6` as suggested above, there were only three packages which directly depended on ImageMagick6. One of the packages in the list was zbar, which seems to be a program for reading barcodes from image files. As I don't need that functionality, I tried removing it, and that only required removing gstreamer1-plugins-zbar and gstreamer1-plugins-all. As gstreamer1-plugins-all is a meta port, it's unnecessary, and the other two packages are just zbar and the gstreamer library for using it, so they can go too. Once I did that, I could upgrade again, because zbar was the only thing pulling in ImageMagick7.

So, I'd suggest that you see if there are any packages that get listed with `pkg info -r ImageMagick6` that you don't use and can be removed. In my case, I'm sure that I only had zbar, because at some point I installed gstreamer1-plugins-all to make sure that I had all of the gstreamer plugins I might need without having to figure out which ones those were, and it pulled in at least one that I not only don't need but is a problem in this situation.


----------



## vovan (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi guys, I have the same problem: http://dpaste.com/2M4MPP9
Imagick conflicts with KDE5 and insists to remove it.
Same result for 
# pkg install php72-pecl-imagick-im7-3.4.4 

Dependencies:


```
# pkg info -r ImageMagick6
ImageMagick6-6.9.10.57,1:
    libdmtx-0.7.4_11
# pkg info -r libdmtx
libdmtx-0.7.4_11:
    kf5-prison-5.62.0
# pkg info -r kf5-prison
kf5-prison-5.62.0:
    kaddressbook-19.08.1
    kdepim-addons-19.08.1
    plasma5-plasma-workspace-5.16.5
    akonadi-contacts-19.08.1
```

How do I fix it properly without removing KDE?


----------



## vovan (Oct 14, 2019)

Fixed by installing port graphics/pecl-imagick.
Also I believe force reinstall of Imagick package could help.

```
portmaster -w -r ImageMagick

or

pkg install -fR graphics/ImageMagick6
```


----------

